# Predator Package E call Scope Light $550



## Coachdauber (Jan 29, 2017)

Everything in pic. All in new or excellent condition. Send message with number. First come first serve. Thanks


----------



## San V. Sasse (Aug 19, 2010)

Coachdauber said:


> View attachment 429567
> Everything in pic. All in new or excellent condition. Send message with number. First come first serve. Thanks


What make of stainless is that?


----------



## kevink02 (Oct 4, 2019)

Still available? Location?


----------



## Coachdauber (Jan 29, 2017)

Savage 22 Win Mag


----------



## Coachdauber (Jan 29, 2017)

Sold, thank you!


----------

